# need help



## claire82 (Mar 2, 2012)

we've been discussion paying for treatment not sure on how much this could cost and where is good to go any advice. i think this is the lowest Ive felt the past couple of days have been so hard my sister is due Tues and I'm expected to be happy and go and see them i really don't know if i can


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Claire,

It's so hard and I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling low . 

I think it depends which part of the country you are in as to where to go - there are some great threads on here for various clinics to find out which are near you and getting a good feel for if it sounds like it will suit you. Prices can also vary from your basic ivf package to one of the London clinics that does immune testing, a high amount of monitoring during your cycle which is a lot more some clinics have a price list - the clinic I go to has a price list on it's website that could help you - it's the Herts and Essex Fertility Centre. It's probably mid range.

We felt a lot better when we'd made the decision to go for help and hope you do too.

It's so hard with other people's pregnancies and I can't imagine what it must be like when it's your own family. Just take it easy on yourself and go when you're ready- when you see your little niece/ nephew it might feel better and they'll be pleased to meet their fab auntie.
L x


----------

